# Parked up at Hayling beach



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

after the recent postings from Spacerunner about motorhome overnight parking at Hayling being allowed officially, we thought we'd try it out, so tonight we're parked up along with one other MH. Very pleasant afternoon and evening, and a couple of pints at the Inn on the Beach - almost like being on an aire in France. If anybody is interested, it's £8 a night at the moment, with free parking in the day after 1st november. It can be a bit pricey if you pay out for daytime parking as well, but disabled parking & overnight is free. 8) 

and a good 3g signal on the dongle with vodafone.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Mike

Really pleased that you like the 'aire'. 
We actually were considering coming down for a couple of nights today but then decided to have a glass or two at home!

From November 1st its entirely free, including day time parking.

On November 2nd we are parking up on Portsdown Hill for the Grand Portsmouth fireworks display and then spending the night at Hayling.

The firework is stupendous and you get a terrific view from the hill.

Very importantly you have to get parked up early most probably sometime in the forenoon. But it is well worth it.

I suppose MHF could have an informal meet there for local MHF'ers.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

love to, but a busy week next week, work and other stuff  

Nice view here across the water to Ryde, and the glow from Pompey to our right. 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you're a ship spotter like me then a useful website is http://www.shipais.com/

It gives position, name and 'from and to' info.

Helps you to identify ships on the Solent.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

As I do a lot of winter fishing at Hayling it is nice to know that we can now stay legally overnight. All being well we plan to stop for the night next saturday.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grasscutter 

Nobody fishing here last night!
we had a very quiet night, calm and still water. The MH that was here last night was gone when we looked out this morning, maybe on a ferry from Pompey?


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*hayling island aire*

Hi are there any facilties ie pump and dump?thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

toilet dump available, but you need a key - see Spacerunner's original post.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113503-hayling.html


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I arrived there today and had a very nice sunday lunch, from reading the signs, it dose say that from the 1st november is free parking, but the red sign indicating the costs of motorhome parking is still in force at £8.00 per night from october to may if I recall corectley.... so just make sure you read the smaller motorhome sign... nice idea and wish other councils started tooffer the same idea.... happy camping. Anybody coming to southsea over christmas?


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> On November 2nd we are parking up on Portsdown Hill for the Grand Portsmouth fireworks display and then spending the night at Hayling.
> 
> The firework is stupendous and you get a terrific view from the hill.


Hi Spacerunner - we tried to park on Portsdown Hill earlier this year, but all the car parks had gates locked shut - where do you park? The car parks were opposite the MOD establishment. We ended up in Portchester Castle car park - big letters say 24hr parking, little letters say no camping - didn't read those until the morning....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

IanA said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > On November 2nd we are parking up on Portsdown Hill for the Grand Portsmouth fireworks display and then spending the night at Hayling.
> ...


You've gone too far West! 

The free and open parking is in front of and also to the west of the Churchillian pub.
There are 3 or 4 open parking areas, all with good views over Portsmouth to the Solent and Isle of Wight.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clive1821 said:


> I arrived there today and had a very nice sunday lunch, from reading the signs, it dose say that from the 1st november is free parking, but the red sign indicating the costs of motorhome parking is still in force at £8.00 per night from october to may if I recall corectley.... so just make sure you read the smaller motorhome sign... nice idea and wish other councils started tooffer the same idea.... happy camping. Anybody coming to southsea over christmas?


Don't quote me but, in the long established (15 years +) opinion of the locals , I am one, you will not be checked up on after 10.00 pm by any local authority employee. It takes enough effort to get them to keep the streets clean!! 

Even in the height of the summer its perfectly possible to overnight, as opposed to daytime parking, at no cost.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Just to update. We stayed friday and saturday this weekend. Word is getting around, on saturday night there were six vans parked up.
We tried to pay the £8 per night fee. They use the RingGo system at this time of year where you pay by phone. After supplying all the details and them confirming my vehicle details the automated system informed me that they could not authorise payment for my vehicle. I reported it to the beachland office on saturday and they say that they will report it to the correct department. Anyway we enjoyed two free nights.
The radar key is £3 from the beachlands office (located by the funfair) and this gives you access to the chemical waste point and two disabled toilets when the main block is locked. Unisex showers also available £1 token from the beachlands office.
Very quiet overnight and no boy racers so hope it stays like that.
Also would like to say that we drove to Portsmouth on sunday and found that the parking charges for the sea front from South Parade Pier heading east have been suspended for the winter. They have changed the parking bays so that now you park parallel to the promenade. There is a cycle lane between the parking lane and promenade and we had no problem at all..
Great weekend enjoyed.

PS. Nice to chat to Brillopad.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks grasscutter, and good to see that Dennis is out & about in this cold English weather!


ps like the signature.... 8)


----------



## kikade (Sep 7, 2011)

*hayling island*

Hello All,

Our first post.

Were going down to Portsmouth, Thursday pm, was going to stay at Southsea Leisure Park, but reviews don't sound great, but open to views, as we've seen that the Christmas Rally on here is going there.

We hired a motorhome in September, enjoyed it, so we've gone and bought a Rimor Kataramano 3, the free car park on Hayling Island for our first night sounds good, as Southsea park is about £30 a night with our grandchildren, daughter and dog, just basically to sleep there the first night.

Being a newbie to this and knowing the leisure battery not going to last that long, how do you guys go about keeping it topped up, do you just run the engine?, with the kids we will need to keep it warm, got gas for that, but they'll want the tv on to keep them quiet .

Been looking at the Oven campsite, but dont say on their site if it's open this time of year, going to ring them today.

We want to stay from Thursday 10th pm through to Sunday, any tips, information would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance,

Kikade.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kikade

our van has a single 110ah leisure battery which if the van doesn't move will last four nights. If we move on every day or two perhaps an hour or so driving in keeps it charged.

As regards Hayling island we stayed there two winters ago on route to the isle if Wight. There is a cracking caravan club certified location (5 van site) with hookup and water etc for £6.50 a night. Can't remember the name but will look it up. So there is another option. Do a few days off hookup then book on a cheap CL site with hookup for a night.

Don't the engine on idle for too long it's bad for diesels so I'm told.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

According to the local council, motorhome overnight parking is not free, it's £8 at this time of year.
http://www.havant.gov.uk/havant-3449
You might get away with it, but just be careful.
Brian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We spent a pleasant Sunday on the beach and had a tasty Sunday roast at the Inn on the Beach.
Stayed overnight, local council 'customers services ' pottered along at 0800 and pottered off after checking to see if the sea was still there.
Enjoyed several firework displays in the surrounding areas !
BTW freebie night and lots of beach anglers taking advantage of a rising tide


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We spent a pleasant Sunday on the beach and had a tasty Sunday roast at the Inn on the Beach.
Stayed overnight, local council 'customers services ' pottered along at 0800 and pottered off after checking to see if the sea was still there.
Enjoyed several firework displays in the surrounding areas !


----------

